# suggestions for 180g tank?



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

Any suggestions for what i should get for my 6ftx2ftx2ft tank? thanks


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

im no buff on bearded dragon care but im pretty sure you could do like 1 male and maybe 2 females in a big tank like that. i think that would be cool. bearded dragons are by far my fav. herp. you could also, if you wanted to shell out some major cash do a huge poison dart frog colony. that would also be amazing.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

What exactly are you looking at... lizards, snakes, etc?


----------



## DeadIrishD (Nov 9, 2004)

All we know is the tank size, and without that noone can really answer it, that well with out knowing things such as,

What do you have experience in? 
Do you have a prefrence for this or that kind of herp (lizard, amphibian, snakes)?
How big of a lizard/snake/amphibian are you looking to get?

but here are some suggestions

Lizards- Bearded Dragons, Blue Tounge Skinks, Plated Lizards

Snakes- Corn snakes, Ball Pythons, and even a boa (some will out grow the tank though.)

amphibians-dart frogs, marine toads, a chinese giant salamander (but belive it or not, would probably outgrow the tank.) 
http://www.caudata.org/cc/species/Andrias/A_davidianus.shtml


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

how much are you willing to spend?????? $$$$


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

Trio of Ackie monitors


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

i don't think that a boa would outgrow a 180 maybe a burmese or retic but those are pythons.


----------



## DeadIrishD (Nov 9, 2004)

C.D.

I did say that some will, due to the fact that BCI females can get up to 10' long.

from what I have read at http://www.nature.ca/notebooks/english/boa.htm BCC's can get up too 13ft.

but nah you can fit them in a small tank, same way to can fit a full grown RTC in a 55gal.


----------

